
The VoltAir Project - nodivbyzero
http://google.github.io/VoltAir/doc/main/html/index.html
======
Jyaif
Additional context: Latest commit 88bc3c8 on Jul 16, 2014

------
pjmlp
I would rather see the Fun Propulsion Labs make SceneKit and SpriteKit like
tooling from Android than the pile of random libraries that they have placed
in their Github.

One watches WWDC and Build game related talks, they talk about how to make
games on their platforms. One watches Google IO and it is all about Play Store
and Firebase integration.

------
JohnDoe365
I wonder what backend infrastructure Google is training from the input
generated from the uses input

------
Yeri
app last updated in 2014. This seems pretty old?

[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.fpl...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.fpl.voltair)

------
chowes
Am I the only one that read the FAQ half-expecting to see some crowdsourced
data mining / AI training piece along with this? Perhaps because it was
released by Google and had the word "project" in the title.

~~~
nomel
Could they be developing some physics aware neural nets, and needed a high
performance physics engine, to use for training? /sips his conspiracy tea

~~~
sounds
I know some of the engineers on the project, and can verify that they are not
doing neural nets or AI at all. Their reasons for writing this are exactly as
they say publicly.

Occam's razor applies, but in terms of conspiracy tea, do you like the green
kind or the transparent kind? ;-)

